# Color Scheme help!!



## Emstylauzer (Jul 30, 2017)

So I need help deciding on the color scheme for my newest border collie fursona! (Also a name after I choose the final colors)
I'd love opinions! Also people seem to really like the first one but I'm not too sure about it cause I feel it's not enough?? If that makes sense?? 

What are your thoughts?


----------



## snowyfursuitlover (Jul 30, 2017)

I like the middle one its really like fluffy white snow, and it reminds me of ice but the first one is like candy


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 30, 2017)

snowyfursuitlover said:


> I like the middle one its really like fluffy white snow, and it reminds me of ice but the first one is like candy


I second that. #'S 1 and 2 are great. also, nice to see some chunky furries that are not gross/unrealistic fetish fodder. did you draw these? they are very good.


----------



## kidchameleon (Jul 30, 2017)

One on the right feels the most unique to me... but not necessarily the best...
I like the one on the left, but something about the colours makes it look like she's just brown/cream with a purple light shining on her?

Yeah, I think I like leftie the best. The light thing's probably just my eyes being weird.


----------



## Emstylauzer (Jul 30, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> I second that. #'S 1 and 2 are great. also, nice to see some chunky furries that are not gross/unrealistic fetish fodder. did you draw these? they are very good.


Yes I did draw them! Thank you!


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 30, 2017)

I would go for #3

It looks alot better


----------



## Emstylauzer (Jul 31, 2017)

Ok so you guys seem to like the first one the most! So I guess I'll go with that one!
I'll use the other color schemes for different characters!


----------

